
Chinese company is behind 24 popular apps seeking dangerous permissions - Pusha_Drugz
https://vpnpro.com/blog/chinese-company-secretly-behind-popular-apps-seeking-dangerous-permissions/
======
JollyKennedy
Also this one
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2020/02/03/android-u...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2020/02/03/android-
user-warning-here-are-24-dangerous-apps-with-a-dark-secretand-382-million-
installs/#65dee86474b7)

It's said, that Play Store removed them quickly :D

